
Terminally-ill scientist completes transformation into world's first full cyborg - hsnewman
http://mirror.co.uk/tech/terminally-ill-scientist-completes-transformation-20871943
======
RenRav
He has a machine for breathing, a tube going directly into his stomach, and
one exiting his bladder. A bunch of other stuff like speaking and wheelchair
movement he is using eye tracking and software. Calling him a cyborg seems
accurate at this point, but he plans to go further. It will be interesting to
watch his transformation.

